# Chad Gerlach



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

You people from Sac, please give this guy some help, he need some serious intervention. 
My friends spotted him 2 weeks ago in dt Sac panhandling, my friends end up gave him some spare changes. This is so sad...

http://www.examiner.com/x-1155-Cycl...ts-cyclists-addictioncomebackrelapses-tonight


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

It is sad but you can only help someone if they want to help themselves.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Kwantani said:


> You people from Sac, please give this guy some help, he need some serious intervention.
> My friends spotted him 2 weeks ago in dt Sac panhandling, my friends end up gave him some spare changes. This is so sad...
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-1155-Cycl...ts-cyclists-addictioncomebackrelapses-tonight


Maybe the last thing he wants or needs is this sort of attention and pity.

Then again, nothing shows you care like waiting two weeks to post a five-month-old newspaper article.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Racing a bike evidently doesn't make him happy, despite being good at it. What seems to make him happy is smoking crack, drinking, panhandling, and sleeping in garbage. I am probably better at drinking and sleeping in garbage than he is, but that doesn't make me happy. Bike racing makes me happy, and I stink at it. Go figure.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks you for your warm holidays spirit and compassion towards another fellow human being. Happy holidays to you.



pretender said:


> Maybe the last thing he wants or needs is this sort of attention and pity.
> 
> Then again, nothing shows you care like waiting two weeks to post a five-month-old newspaper article.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I almost think that Chad is a little to good at cycling. I mean seriously he comes back after being on crack and wins quite a few races and is back to his very dominating style of riding. It's just not challenging enough for him. It's funny, I bet floyd wishes he had the same comeback success Chad had.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

CabDoctor said:


> I almost think that Chad is a little to good at cycling. I mean seriously he comes back after being on crack and wins quite a few races and is back to his very dominating style of riding. It's just not challenging enough for him. It's funny, I bet floyd wishes he had the same comeback success Chad had.


No kidding. Seriously, is crack performance enhancing or something??? Maybe the whole H&B thing they promote in the Lounge has something to it?


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

And you guys thought we were a bunch of idiots in the Lounge.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

bmxhacksaw said:


> And you guys thought we were a bunch of idiots in the Lounge.


We are idiots, you moreon.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*It's called genetics. . .*



CabDoctor said:


> I almost think that Chad is a little to good at cycling. I mean seriously he comes back after being on crack and wins quite a few races and is back to his very dominating style of riding.


Something most people don't understand. One guy can ride 10-12 hours a week and be in no better shape than a guy who drinks 8 shots of 80 proof every night in a bar and rides maybe 4 hours a week.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*It should be obvious. . .*



jupiterrn said:


> We are idiots, you moreon.


Look at the guys avatar and handle.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

QQUIKM3 said:


> Look at the guys avatar and handle.


fail...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Zipp0 said:


> No kidding. Seriously, is crack performance enhancing or something??? Maybe the whole H&B thing they promote in the Lounge has something to it?


We like joking around in the Lounge, but we're always serious...


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

My wife stumbled onto an A&E network show where they did an intervention on Chad. She recorded it and it was barely entertaining. It was interesting in so much as he took a chance at getting cleaned up and later that year I saw him on VS or some network winning a couple of races in Nevada or northern Cali. I thought he was on the road to "normality" but later in the fall I saw he was back on the streets. I don't know him, but he should dig deeper and harden the fk up and kick the meth. I wouldn't give him money, but I would give him a ride to rehab.


----------



## Just James (Oct 24, 2008)

There is some news out and about on Chad. I read he has been to rehab a few times, and even checked himself out of the last time. I have not seen the shows, but read that his father is extremely upset about the whole situation. His girlfriend recently gave birth to his child and he cannot come clean for his family and child, let along for cycling. 

Agreed on the genetics. I read he rides a bike to get from place to place, but doubt it is what any of us would consider training. 

As a below average cyclist, the hardest thing for me to initially understand is his desire to live the way he does rather than live the life of a domestic pro, but as a father, I am deeply saddened that he cannot pull together enough to be even a poor father for his child.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

If your going to post a news story, try to find the most recent. Earlier this month he was back on track.....but who knows how he is doing right now. It may take 20 tries before he can get off the junk. Anyone with an addict in their fam knows this. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chad-gerlach-turns-down-amore-and-vita-contract


----------



## hithisisjoe (Sep 15, 2008)

Bry03cobra said:


> If your going to post a news story, try to find the most recent. Earlier this month he was back on track.....but who knows how he is doing right now. It may take 20 tries before he can get off the junk. Anyone with an addict in their fam knows this.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chad-gerlach-turns-down-amore-and-vita-contract


Oh man, I just read that story and saw this quote from Chad:

"I've been alone too much - five hours of training up in the mountains by myself isn't that different from sitting in an alley doing crack."

Wow, interesting perspective. We're all junkies in a way.


----------

